# To Take Or Not To Take - The Big Dilemma



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Wherever we travel in the van in this country, our dog Jimmy travels with us.
However, when we made our first oversees trip (to the Vendee) at Easter we left Jimmy at home - with a friend who runs a dog-walking business. Sadly, as some of you are aware, Jimmy was attacked on the morning we were due to collect him & almost died. Thankfully, Jimmy's recovery (for a 12 year old dog) has been miraculous.
We are now planning for next year & want to do Belgium / Holland / Northern Germany.
The big dilemma is do we take Jimmy or not?
If we do, he needs a pet passport - I understand it could take up to 6 months. Also, we want to do a fair amount of cycling & doubt that (even on flat cycle paths) Jimmy could keep up with us - certainly not on a daily basis.
If we leave Jimmy behind, we either leave him in a commercial kennels - even we shiver at the thought of that. Or we take a chance & trust Jimmy with a friend or member of the family. In which case, Mrs j. would spend 2 weeks+ having kittens & would, no doubt, be making daily phone calls to check on Jimmy's health.
So 'committee', what do we do? All thoughts, especially from pet owners, welcome.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jimmyd0g

There are new regulations coming into force on 1st Jan 2012 I think, whereby you have to wait only a fortnight after the jabs before you can bring the pooch back into the UK. There was something on here a couple of weeks ago - I'll leave you to search as I'm feeling idle!! :roll:  

12 year old dog > > > hot interior of van > > > can't really leave him for any length of time if the weather is more than warm.

Much as we love having our dog with us, it would be very restricting. Even in a much more dog-friendly country than ours there are lots of places you would be better off without him - in terms of freedom to do just as you please.

Unless your Dutch and German is excellent it might be very worrying if he became ill while you were abroad. Not easy to explain symptoms in a language in which you can do no more than order two beers!

Why not do what we did with our pup, and take Jim to a small local kennels for one day. Take him in the morning and collect him in the evening. Then you would have a pretty good idea how well he took to it. (OK - it's much easier with a pup, but the old boy would let you and the kennel maids know how he felt about it. Our little swine loves it, and pulls at the lead to get inside and poke her nose into the toy box!)

Just a few thoughts - that we have pondered ourselves. We may take ours in the early or late season if the restrictions have been eased a lot . . . but the decision has yet to be made.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Our 6 yr old Schnauzer,13 yr old cat, 17 yr od cat travel EVERYWHERE with us, 3/4 trips sur le continent each year, they're seasoned travellers now.Cheaper than kennels/catteries, and they and the missus are far happier.  

tony


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

FWIW we leave for France in exactly one hour and we're going for a month. We left the dog (18 months old) with family four days' ago and we miss him already... We are definitely taking him (and the motorbike) with us next time.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

well, you could still cycle with a wheeled carrier on the bike so Jimmy could watch the world go by

Next year he will be 13 and only you know what an extended trip would be like for him

I think the problem Jimmy had last time is very, very unlikely to happen again

I wouldn't leave him in a commercial Kennel unless it was one he was used to on frequent short stays

Friends or family seems like a good alternative, better still if a family member could stay in your home with him 

In the end though its your decision, I imagine he is up to date with his injections and would only need a booster I have no idea on the Rabies injection given to an elderly dog but I'm sure someone will know

Shadow is 3 and has travelled abroad with us since he was 10months

Aldra


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Our 6 yr old Schnauzer,13 yr old cat, 17 yr od cat travel EVERYWHERE with us, 3/4 trips sur le continent each year, they're seasoned travellers now.Cheaper than kennels/catteries, and they and the missus are far happier.
> 
> tony


You raise a fair point, Tony. When we travel for longer than a few days our cat goes to a cattery / kennels. I'm not being boastful when I say that the cattery is probably the top one in the area - but, of course we pay quite big money for that. If we leave Jimmy behind then we more than double what we pay to the cattery / kennels (if he goes to a commercial organization).
Against that, I fully understand what Dave was saying in the previous post. Much as we love Jimmy (as all pet owners love their pets) we know there are times when we wish he wasn't with us on our travels so that we wouldn't have restrictions on beaches; in bars; in shops; etc.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

New rules from Jan 2012. To harmonise UK with rest of Europe.

http://www.defra.gov.uk/news/2011/06/30/new-rules-pet-passports/

Nothing to worry about now ? Except worming them before return to UK


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

aldra said:


> In the end though its your decision, I imagine he is up to date with his injections and would only need a booster I have no idea on the Rabies injection given to an elderly dog but I'm sure someone will know


This is the other little problem. Jimmy has never had any injections - Mrs j.'s decision & made initially a long time before me & she got together - apart from those that saved his life earlier this year. Thus, even to be accepted in a commercial kennels, Jimmy would need to get the injections up to date.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

We are in a similar situation. We generally take the dogs with us when in the UK but when we went to France we didn't take them with us and to be honest I think if we had we wouldn't have enjoyed the holiday as much as we did. We would certainly have been more confined. And if we had taken them and left them in the mh while we toodled around for a couple hours I would have worried myself sick. So for us it was best they stayed home.

We don't use kennels either as our oldest is a rescue dog and I can't bare the thought of him in one again. We will always only leave him with family or friends.

Good luck either way!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Right my honest opinion

If he were mine

I would not take him abroad at his age for the first time both from the point of view of the protective injections, the possible heat and as others have said you will seriously curtail your freedom

As we are retired we go openended 6-8 weeks maybe more and we accept the restrictions travel with a dog entails

Of course there are advantages but many places are out of bounds ie towns for us. We do leave him for a couple of hours but take a weather check, he cant go on many beaches in season and in any case has no manners when he's wet through and will share his wet coat with anyone

I think your anxiety is natural in view of what happened but you and your wife deserve a holiday and if you have friends or family to look after him that sounds ideal
A daily phone call to put minds at rest sounds ok to me

Aldra


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

You could always give him his own holiday here:

http://www.caninecountryclub.co.uk/

:wink:


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

alhod said:


> You could always give him his own holiday here:
> 
> http://www.caninecountryclub.co.uk/
> 
> :wink:


Nice idea, but getting him there, from up here, would be a holiday in itself.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

alhod said:


> You could always give him his own holiday here:
> 
> http://www.caninecountryclub.co.uk/
> 
> :wink:


We use to have a doggy , but I would never lug him abroard , only holiday him in UK . We took the view that you treat a animal as an infant all it's life ,and we didnt go abroard travelling perhaps 100's of miles as we thought that to be unfair ,but, that's our opinion .

Tony 50


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I used, up to a couple of years ago, to do House and Pet sitting while owners went on holiday.

It's ideal for people that have 'older' dogs, it was usually dogs rather than cats who can quite easily manage by themselves overnight, as the dog stays in it's own environment and familiar surroundings and it's probably worth at least considering that option.

There are quite a few small businesses that do it in your area including Petpals, who are a national franchise. The owner has to pay quite a lot for the franchise and tend to strive more to build up the business.

You have quite a time before next year to 'vet' one or another of the House sitter businesses and work out whether it's worth doing - or not.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We got our van to holiday with our dogs, but saying that on the very few occasions we have braved the continent we have left our dogs with either my parents or our kids, or a very close friend has stayed at our house and looked after them and it for us. 
Many years ago we did try leaving our previous dogs in kennels, and even though the owner was a family friend and the dogs knew her they still pined and were very thin and unhappy when we collected them. We have never done it since. 

As for getting them out of the country, on the ferry most people lock and alarm their vehicles before leaving the car deck, which means that the slightest bump or rocking and alarms are going off almost non stop, not very nice for the poor mutts, and my poor OH wont go anywhere near the tunnel so that isn't an option for us.

I would also worry about leaving them in the van to go off sightseeing for hours on end, or exploring places and finding we are restricted by not being able to take the dogs into places we might find along the way, galleries, museums shops, tourist attractions etc. Thats before wondering about the heat, not finding places for them to have a really good run off their leads and finding them suitable dog food if we ran out while away as one of ours has allergies :roll: 

One of our old dogs has never had injections again due to allergies, but he has had homeopathic treatments instead as a puppy, but I don't think these are recognised by lots of places


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Taking our dog abroad?*

Hi, we started taking our dog, Mack, abroad 3 years ago. We didn't want to leave him for weeks at a time as being a rescued dog we didn't want him to think he was being abandoned again. He is between 9 and 10 years old and travels very well as he had been well used to going long distances with us when we camp in the UK.

He has arthritis and a heart murmur. When we asked the vet when we should stop taking him she said when he could no longer travel.

When we travel we have very regular exercise stops.

We take the shortest ferry, i.e Dover/Calais or Dover/Dunkerque.

We bought a bike trailer from ebay so we could still enjoy a cycle; he is happy to jog alongside us for a while but when he has had enough he goes in his trailer.

Re the heat? It has been very hot the last couple of years with temperatures in the 30's. We are always near water of some sort - sea, lake, stream, river, pond - so he gets as many swims as he wants. We always take a small tin and spare water with us, although in our experience it is always readily available in some shape or form! We ensure shade of some sort, even taking a small tarp with us to attach to trees etc when picnicking.

There are very few (none this year) places where we go on holiday that our dog cannot come with us. He is usually welcomed everywhere including restaurants. Of course places like waterparks etc are beyond us but we don't want that anyway.

Only you will know what your dog is like and how he will cope. Foreign travel won't be suitable for every dog. For us any sacrifices are worth it for our peace of mind and for the well-being of OUR dog. I liken it to when our children were younger, strategies had to be put in place re travelling etc and sacrifices had to be made. Our best holidays have been since we started taking Mack.

You can read and see more of Mack on my blog. Hope this has helped. http://www.tinascamping.com


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

When we had the old girls, now both sadly gone, we didn't feel it right to put them through all the rigmorol(spelling) of getting jab etc. Each visit we've made in the past, Germany, had a heat wave and was on occasions unbearable. The girls would have wilted. 

We've now got replacements, half the size and the intention is to take them. Size making them easier to carry. Plus the bull terrier from what I understand, but never really looked too deeply into it, was a breed that had to be muzzled which she'd have hated. 

You are restricted but with the alfresco style being more the norm is do able. Also with the changes coming soon, should be easier and hopefully less invasive for the dog.


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

We are travelling in our van at the moment and plan to be for the next year or so, heading to the continent at the beginning of November. Our 13 year old dog is with us and will come to the continent too.

Getting the pets passport - one rabies jab and one blood test, no more hassle or stress for her than her regular vaccinations

Restricting the trip - we have left her in the van a few times if the weather is not too hot, but for no more than a couple of hours. If we want to visit a building she can't come to (church, museum etc) we take it in turns to go in and the other walks/waits with her. Or we don't go - it really hasn't caused us any problems

It helps that she is a fairly well traveled dog - we got her when we lived in Australia and she 'emigrated' back with us. She has always gone everywhere with us, travels well and basically tolerates anything as long as she is with us. She thinks of the van as home now and seems very happy. 
She has new places to walk every day, meets lots of new people etc - at her age, we might not have her for much longer, but what a great way to spend her old age!


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree with Uller.

We take our dog everywhere, why have a dog and then leave them with friend, family when you are holiday.

We have only one at the moment, but hoping to get a puppy in about month, and top prioirity will be to get it a Passpport ready for next years travels.

Our old boy passed away last December, we bought him a pushcahair which we used on long walks and he travelled all around Holland and also to Luxemberg. He just loved being with us and loved travelling, how could we leave him behind.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We bought our first MH just for the convenience of travelling with the dogs. We make at least 2 trips a year to France, and stay for 3 months at a time. If you have dogs with you, you have to accept the few restrictions that occur, but as they are part of the family it is no great hardship.
Whilst on a posting re dogs, does anyone know when the final decision is to be made about still having to have them wormed each return journey? The DeFRA website just says it is being discussed.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

In August 2011http://www.defra.gov.uk/publications/2011/06/30/pb13582-bringing-pets-into-uk/

They still seem to recommend it http://www.defra.gov.uk/publications/files/pb13582-bringing-pets-to-uk110706.pdfTick and Tapeworm treatment

Requirements for tapeworm treatment are to be confirmed, so you are advised to check 
the Defra website prior to travel. Tick and tapeworm treatment is still advised. It is best 
practice, and best for the health of you and your pet, to treat your pet for ticks and 
tapeworm before returning to the UK. Consult your vet for further advice.

We bought our M/home to travel with our Dog's on retirement 
I did put him in a kennel but he was not happy and he travels really well and went to Spain with us. The passport was a process that was easy.
It really is a decision only you can make I think it is better to leave an older dog with a friend if you are going to leave him at all.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

As standard our dogs get frontlined 1st day of every month, except in Winter, and wormed every 6 months, unless it is close to returning to UK when it gets done at the vets. We always have great problems getting them to take a worming tablet at the vets. Our older dog seems to be able to hide a tablet in her mouth and spit it out a few minutes later, so we need keep her still for a few minutes until we are sure it has gone. We try to hide tablets in all sorts of treats but she always manages to find them. Does anyone know if there is a liquid wormer, similar to the one for puppys?


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Straight in...........*

Mack takes his tablets usually without any problem. On the very rare occasion when he doesn't my hubby just opens his mouth, pops it in at the back and gives his throat a wee rub. The whole process takes seconds and the dog is neither up nor down. Hubby has it down to a fine art though, we have had the dog for years!


----------



## wakeman (Nov 23, 2009)

I got to this post looking for info on the new laws for dogs entering the UK after the first of Jean 2012 and as usual when dealing with governmental departments its still unclear and a year late.

Our Lakeland terrier (Foxy) goes with us everywhere. We have a bit of a nomadic life, House in the lake district, German wife, house in southern Spain and inlaws in Germany. So our year is spent travelling between the 3 countries.

When I say everywhere I mean everywhere, Bars, Restaurants, Beach & shops, if they don't want dogs we dent go in, there loss.

You will find in Germany that they are far more dog friendly, most restaurants and shops will let you in but not food shops. Not sure about Belgium. In Spain most of the restaurants and bars have an outside area anyway. German airlines also allow dogs onboard and its not expensive, Foxy has more airmiles than I have!!

We have bikes and a childrens buggy for Foxy.

I have been to many Vets in Germany (recurring ear infections) and I would be surprised if German or Belgium Vets didn't speak english, cant say the same for French and Spannish.

If Foxy coudnt go then the wife would leave me behind.

Hope this helps


----------

